# burton ruler fit?



## Tom Wilson (Oct 1, 2018)

Looking at getting my first set up, 

Have read really good things about the burton ruler boots and they are with in my budget. 

Problem is i avarage a UK12 /eu47 and no where near buy stocks boots larger than a 46, which never fit. 

So i'm looking to order online, a few places do free return for exchange so if they dont fit it should be ok. 

But was wondering do people find them rather narrow or wide? are they true to size - quite a few places say get 1 size bigger than normal but ive also read that you can go down a size... 

Any tips much welcome!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Tom Wilson said:


> Looking at getting my first set up,
> 
> Have read really good things about the burton ruler boots and they are with in my budget.
> 
> ...


Follow Wiredsport measurement guide here. They make Ruler and Ruler Wide. If you wear EU47 regular shoes, you'll probably wear size 45 or 44 snowboard boots. Size down. Always.


----------



## Tom Wilson (Oct 1, 2018)

I measured my foot and by my reckoning its just over 30cm long from back of the heal to big toe tip. 
According to Burton s own chart this puts me between a US12 and 13. EU46-47 (the best work boots I ever wore were 46 2/3rds. ) I wear custom insoles for my feet which take up any extra space if a 47 is too roomy. All 46s work boot and hiking boot wise I've tried on are too short and usually too narrow. When i hired boots they were eu48s but fit nice and snug. It's a real pain not having a decent shop nearby...


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Wait for @Wiredsport to chime in. Again, you shouldn't be using normal boots as a reference as snowboard boots are just so drastically different from normal shoes, especially in terms of fit. Pretty much everyone here thought they knew their size until Wiredsport helped us out, and we dropped down a size or two. It seems like width is an issue for your so it is especially important as the boots have different widths.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Tom,

Your measurements will be the key to getting this right for you. Please measure your feet using the method below. Please also post pictures of your feet being measured so we can confirm.

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters) . For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Tom Wilson (Oct 1, 2018)

Right...my phone won't let me load pictures as its crap...but i did as instructed. I got the missus to mark on the floor with some tape right on the longest and then the widest part of foot. 
So (drum roll)
Length = 29.7cm
Width = 11cm

No socks and i trimmed my toenails. ?


----------



## Tom Wilson (Oct 1, 2018)

And the tape was tight.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tom Wilson said:


> Right...my phone won't let me load pictures as its crap...but i did as instructed. I got the missus to mark on the floor with some tape right on the longest and then the widest part of foot.
> So (drum roll)
> Length = 29.7cm
> Width = 11cm
> ...


Hi Tom,

Thanks for those measurements. 29.7 cm is low range Mondo 300 (Euro 46, UK 11). The range is 29.6 to 30.0 cm. 11 cm is an E width so just a bit wide. Salomon (only Salomon) produces 4 great boots for E width. The Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide in Mondo 300 will be excellent choices for you.

STOKED!


----------



## Tom Wilson (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks for the advice! 

IM having real trouble finding any salomon wide boots in a size 46/47 in my area (i.e the whole of Sweden). 

Are there any other boots that you think might be good? are my feet narrow enough that i might not necessarily need a wide boot?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tom Wilson said:


> Thanks for the advice!
> 
> IM having real trouble finding any salomon wide boots in a size 46/47 in my area (i.e the whole of Sweden).
> 
> Are there any other boots that you think might be good? are my feet narrow enough that i might not necessarily need a wide boot?


Hi Tom,

You definitely would not want 47. You are on the lower side of 46. You are mid range for E width. Only Salomon's wide model are designed for E width. Can you order online?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

@Tom Wilson the 19's aren't in shops just yet, which would make them pretty difficult to find.


----------



## Tom Wilson (Oct 1, 2018)

Yeah...looks like i will have to wait. Really struggling to find any salomon wide boots with mondo 30.0. I've found one pair mondo 29.5 (listed as 46 2/3). Got a while before the snow gets here but was hoping to pick up some last season bargins.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Tom Wilson said:


> Yeah...looks like i will have to wait. Really struggling to find any salomon wide boots with mondo 30.0. I've found one pair mondo 29.5 (listed as 46 2/3). Got a while before the snow gets here but was hoping to pick up some last season bargins.


Buy the 29.5 ones and get them heat molded. No shop in Sweden carry wide boots unfortunately. Where in Sweden do you live?


----------



## Tom Wilson (Oct 1, 2018)

dodging hand grenades down in malmö.

I think i'll just wait until the 2019 wide boots come out - my left foot would be fine but my right will struggle. Given that i also use custom insoles for my arches (these take up a bit of room) I dont think ones designed for feet that are smaller than mine are are going to work. 

And yeah wide snowboard boots are as rare as unicorn turds here.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Tom Wilson said:


> dodging hand grenades down in malmö.
> 
> I think i'll just wait until the 2019 wide boots come out - my left foot would be fine but my right will struggle. Given that i also use custom insoles for my arches (these take up a bit of room) I dont think ones designed for feet that are smaller than mine are are going to work.
> 
> And yeah wide snowboard boots are as rare as unicorn turds here.


It is possible that you won't need to use the custom insoles with the smaller boots if you had them made when you were using oversized boots. All depends on how badly you want new boots and if you can deal with waiting.


----------



## Tom Wilson (Oct 1, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> It is possible that you won't need to use the custom insoles with the smaller boots if you had them made when you were using oversized boots. All depends on how badly you want new boots and if you can deal with waiting.


Aint no snow here yet - so no mad rush. Main thing is to get a pair and get em broken in before i head to Canada in Feb, 

I had a 3d scan of my foot done and the insoles professionally shaped - it cost a bit but since i started using them about 2 months ago its sorted out my recurring knee, hip and lower back pain on my right side - I pop them in everything - even my tree spiking boots (- i work as an arborist, Tree Surgeon). So unless im bare foot i'll be using my insoles, these were tested to fit my size eu47 trainers, and hiking boots, which i wouldnt say are over sized - especially when my feet warm up and swell.


----------



## jstern24 (Feb 11, 2020)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Follow Wiredsport measurement guide here. They make Ruler and Ruler Wide. If you wear EU47 regular shoes, you'll probably wear size 45 or 44 snowboard boots. Size down. Always.


I just received mine. I'm a size 11 1/2 US or 44.5. It's a little tight with my big toe hitting the boot. Gonna have to return it.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jstern24 said:


> I just received mine. I'm a size 11 1/2 US or 44.5. It's a little tight with my big toe hitting the boot. Gonna have to return it.


Hi,
Have you posted your barefoot measurements? If not, please do that before returning your boots. Your toes and heels should have firm pressure into the compliant materials of the liner.

Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------

